# ATO: Is cash flow an ongoing issue?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Is cash flow an ongoing issue?


The Cash Flow Coaching Kit helps get your cash flow in order.




www.ato.gov.au





*Is cash flow an ongoing issue?*










*28 April 2022*

The Cash Flow Coaching Kit is a resource to help you better manage your cash flow.

Your trusted adviser can use the kit to help you break down cash flow complexities and uplift your cash flow know-how. It offers practical, step-by-step information and short activities, including case studies.

You’ll learn effective cash flow management practices and find the right information to improve your business and financial knowledge, make critical decisions and plan ahead to stay viable.

These skills help you meet your financial commitments, including tax and super obligations.

The kit is useful for all business types at any stage of the business lifecycle. It helps you assess your cash flow health by addressing four key questions:

Am I trading profitably?
Have I put enough aside to meet my regular financial commitments?
Does my business have enough to spend on myself and pay others?
Is my business getting ahead or falling behind?
Advisers tell us the kit helps their clients identify practical actions they can take to better manage their cash flow and meet their business goals. For example, the kit's change levers help promote alternative scenarios, such as considering faster payments or alternative payment terms.

Ask your adviser about the Cash Flow Coaching Kit this tax time.

*More information*

Cash Flow Coaching Kit


----------



## CFM 22 (1 mo ago)

Like Cash Flow Coaching Kit,
One of the newest software in the market is the CashFlowMapper. It is a cash flow analysis tool which lets you forecast your cash flow movements. It is made for small business owners and accountants. It has features like rolling forecasts where it gives you full financial visibility of your finances today. So, that you’ll know in advance your surplus cash that you can reinvest to your business.

For other features, you can check out their site here: Cash Flow Analytics Tool | CashFlowMapper


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.

Most rideshare drivers operate as a sole trader and don't need to overly rely on credit collections, so some of the content doesn't apply. Nevertheless some will try to manage all their finances on their own (without bookkeeper, accountant or trusted advisor), so some knowledge is essential.

These kits are excellent for not just learning the basics when running a small business, but simplify the reporting. Note that they are quite different products though; _CashFlowMapper _is a paid subscription service for the end user whilst _Cash Flow Coaching Kit_ is free but geared more towards advisors.


----------



## CFM 22 (1 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Most rideshare drivers operate as a sole trader and don't need to overly rely on credit collections, so some of the content doesn't apply. Nevertheless some will try to manage all their finances on their own (without bookkeeper, accountant or trusted advisor), so some knowledge is essential.
> 
> These kits are excellent for not just learning the basics when running a small business, but simplify the reporting. Note that they are quite different products though; _CashFlowMapper _is a paid subscription service for the end user whilst _Cash Flow Coaching Kit_ is free but geared more towards advisors.


Thanks for clarifying that one Zustandig, I might as well try _Cash Flow Coaching Kit_ too since it's FREE.


----------

